# Angled Dovetails?



## JayPique (May 25, 2009)

Do the commercially available dovetail jigs (like Akeda, PC, Leigh) allow you to cut angled dovetails? I'm interested in making a box with angled sides and was wondering if I could use dovetails. Thanks.

JP


----------



## akfurn (Aug 15, 2009)

They might, but you would probably do it in less time if you hand cut them. yes, I'm being serious. Sometimes what seems difficult by hand is really not that bad. And trying to figure a way to do it by machine can take longer to prepare than simply executing the process by hand.

Let me know if this helps.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I cut them by hand on a box with all four sides tapered. Need to keep your wits about you and pay attention, buts its not too hard. I did it in pine which is quite soft and crushes easily, so they aren't as tight as they would be in a harder wood. It was teh treasure chest for my wiffe in my projects. Good luck.


----------



## commajockey (Jun 2, 2009)

The one dovetail jig I've seen that specifically markets that ability is the Keller Jig. Here's an article that shows you how to do it with that jig. I've never tried it personally, but it sure looks cool.

Then again, doing it by hand may be easier and comes with bragging rights. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't have any dovetail jigs, but with a single angle it would probably work. When you get into compound angles, the jig would have to be set for the second angle too. On the single angle dovetail, the bottom would be flat just like a normal dovetail. Hope than makes sense )


----------



## commajockey (Jun 2, 2009)

The Keller site does say you can do compound angles with their jig. But I don't see where it tells you how. Seems like by the time you figure out the setup, you can learn to cut them by hand. But this is coming from a guy who's all thumbs with a back saw.

I have the Keller jig myself and it's super easy to use (and less expensive) for traditional dovetails, and I've even figured out how to do variable spacing to some degree. But by their very nature, jigs tend to limit as much as they enable.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Me'a thinkith that this is tougheth. Because of multiple angled sides. It's a tough process. The Leigh has some papers that show how to do it, but I gave up on reading them and did a regular rabbit end joint.

Not fancy but completed the process. We were making 100 doll cradles and I figured that wasted wood for 100 cradles could be the by-product. So I went the simple route.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

The Akeda does angled dovetails and it shows how right in the manual. Though I haven't done any yet, I can tell you that it looks SUPER SIMPLE on this jig: you just insert the pieces at an angle (keeping track of your faces) and you're all set!


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

Actually Akeda has their manual online… near the end it shows angled dovetails. The description is brief because it's very easy (like everything with this jig…)

http://www.akeda.com/pdf/UserManual2007.pdf


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm almost certain the Leigh jig will do angles dovetails but I'm recouping from some minor surgery and can't bet to my shop to check the manual. See if you can find their manual online.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Are you going to try it?


----------



## BeeJay (Sep 3, 2009)

Mate, the Leigh jig will do it but I have found as AKSTUDIO says there is a lot of buggarising about to set it up. Probably agree, its easier to do it by hand.


----------



## JayPique (May 25, 2009)

I'm planning on making a "dough box", which has flared, or hopper-style sides, but I'm debating whether or not I want to dovetail it. I don't own a dt jig right now, but I'm thinking of getting one. I see that the Akeda and Leigh jigs get the best reviews, so I'd probably go with one of those. 
JP


----------



## BeeJay (Sep 3, 2009)

There is also a router bit for the router table(if you don't mind the concealed joinery), that can be used. The "mitre lock joint bit". Use it often and is extremely strong. Takes a bit to set up thr firdt time. Use scrap pieces of the same size to get it right and keep them. Mark them and use them as a setup template.


----------

